# Anyone going to Ghantoot or JA Beach with their dogs?



## Charita (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Temperatures are finally going down and I would like to take my dog for a free run somewhere where we do not disturb others. I do not want to have issues with the police  and would not mind driving out of Dubai.

I have heard that Ghantoot has been closed/blocked, is that true?

Anybody going to Ghantoot or Jebel Ali with their dogs these days? All info I read is dated 2011

Many thanks for your replies


----------

